# which helical??????



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

*right helical*

im no expert but ive been told that you always want to use right helical or straight because the spin that the left helical puts on the shaft can/will loosen your Feild Point or broadhead from the insert.:shade:


----------



## archer4family (Nov 12, 2007)

*helical*

That is correct. Use right helical and remember the more the aggressive helical that you use the better stabilization, however it can slow your arrow down a bit at long distances so always try to keep the arrows the same so you can get used to the helical and how it affects the flight of your arrows.
I do hope you are using a drop away rest, this is the best rest to use with an aggressive helical.


----------



## Gravy 31 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have always been told use left helical for right hand, and have been for years. Field points do work loose occasionally, but nothing horrible. I never really asked why to use left helical for right hand, maybe I should look into it. Thats what I need, another excuse to buy something else!


----------



## archer4family (Nov 12, 2007)

*Helical*

Basically what you are confident in using is the best option for you. Have a local shop set up half a dozen and shoot them see what works best. If the rest is the traditional TM hunter you do not want an aggressive helical because it can make contact with the rest.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

The old "left helical for right hand" and "right heilical for left hand" is back in the days of the longbow/recurve shooters. The thought being, that the arrow would spin away from the riser. Through modern high-speed photography we now know that the arrow doesn't actually begin to twist/stabilize until it's beyong the riser and heading down range. So, it's irrelivent whether you use left or right heilical. The arrow really doesn't care which way it spins, as long as it does spin to stabilize the arrow. Most bow shops will usually have more rightwing feathers than leftwing feathers, so, if you fletch with feathers most jigs are set-up with right heilical clamps. (r/w feathers in a r heilical clamp, l/w feathers in a left heilical jig). If you're using vanes, (other than Quick-Spins), it doesn't matter if they go into a right or left heilical clamp. Don't confuse "heilical" with "off-set". Heilical is applied to the fletch by the clamp, off-set is the angle of which the fletch is glued to the arrrow and that is done by how your set you jig. Straight fletching, void of either heilical or off-set, is fine for field points, to a point. But when using bropadheads, you want just about as much heilical and/or off-set as you can get to control the broadhead tipped arrow in flight.


----------



## SilverFlash (Feb 24, 2009)

*I made my local shops choose for me...*

Both shops near me stocked left wing feathers....

Now I fletch left helical.


----------



## swampybux (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks alot for the advice everyone! I'm new to this Archery Talk thing but I'm glad I found it. Plenty of time to experiment before September. Thanks again.


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

Some time it does make a diff, on the package of quick spins it say for best results use a slight right helix. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Left or Right*

Really doesnt make a difference in flight or accuracy which left or right helical you use, though right eliminates the points loosening, as long as you go helical and 4 inch minimum fletch or feathers you wont go wrong.


----------



## buckkiller93 (Jan 20, 2009)

*straight*

i say striaght just my opinion but i think the companies like beman and cx and others use straight cause its and accurate standard fletch. its just my two cents.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Right or straight*



buckkiller93 said:


> I say straight just my opinion but I think the companies like Beman and CX and others use straight cause its an accurate standard fletch. It's just my two cents.


The reason why Arrow manufacturers pretty much only go straight fletch is because of economics, plain and simple. A Machine would have a lot of difficulty fletching helicals,if not impossible and extremely expensive to do, where as a machine on an assembly line would have no problem doing straight fletching. By the way, thin arrows, like Bemans cannot take a helical, hence why they are straight, I would surmise the same for CX, unless these arrows were large enough to do helical.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 25, 2008)

You can also go with an offset which is a slight helical....


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

If you are shooting fixed heads, I would shoot them Strong Helical. Does not matter which way for straight vanes or feathers. I shoot the QS ST in 3 1/4" and they say to put them on with right offset. I spoke to CS and they said too much helical will really slow the arrow down at long ranges with the QS spin rate. The little tabs on the vanes really get the arrow spinning, so no need to overdue it with too much helical. My QS work great and they are lower profile so to eliminate the arrow rest contact that some are having with the high profile 2" vanes. JMO.


----------

